# MuscleChuck



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Somewhere I "think" I saw a % off on MuscleChuck's for Forum members.. As of now I haven't a clue. Must have been before of after the Black Jack.
Is anyone willing to confirm or deny my sobriety with an answer?

Thanks?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, you will find the discount link here:

http://www.routerforums.com/general...let-replacements-extensions-2.html#post339840


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike, Thanks a lot, real rapid service.
Bob


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're in for a treat Bob, the sheer joy of using it will last for years after the pain of the cost is long forgotten!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Harry, It's a super treat. It comes with a BOSCH 1617EVSPK. "57th Anniversary" That's where the pain part comes in as pay backs are necessary. I can almost taste the joy from all the posts and info (STICK comes to mind) I've read here about the combo. It will leave my RYOBI 600 in the dust even though it has served me well.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

old coasty said:


> Harry, It's a super treat. It comes with a BOSCH 1617EVSPK. "57th Anniversary" That's where the pain part comes in as pay backs are necessary. I can almost taste the joy from all the posts and info (STICK comes to mind) I've read here about the combo. *It will leave my RYOBI 600 in the dust even though it has served me well.*


Traitor!! :crying: LOL


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

What can I say? A big heavy single speed against a lighter hand/table do it all. What's your winner?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

More routers is always a good thing.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

old coasty said:


> What can I say? A big heavy single speed against a lighter hand/table do it all. What's your winner?


I also have a Ryobi 600, one The Walt, 3 Craftsman, and one hand held Bosch. Reading threads in this forum I understand that the winner is Bosch. :smile:


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

Mike said:


> More routers is always a good thing.


You can never have enough routers.

I started off with 1 (because that is the machine thingie that you do edges for tables and stuff for) when I got back into the DIY/Woodwork 20 years after leaving school. back then we did everything by hand with manual tools.

then a friend showed me that it is actually an item that you can remove a lot of wood with quickly (amongst other things)

then (because the internet is your friend) I realised that you can actually remove a lot of wood very quickly, but still restrict it from taking wood away that you want to leave behind. (like making joints)

then I got the second one, the 3rd one, etc

(I think there must be a nest close by)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hentie, I am pretty sure that the breeding grounds for routers is Colorado. Our late friend/forum member BJ (BobJ3) and Stick seem to have the largest herds. Hmm, I will have to ask Stick about stud fees... 

I am building my herd; some day I need to get all of my routers in one photo. Here are some of them.


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

I think I just realized I definitely found the right forum.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

lowracer said:


> i think i just realized i definitely found the right forum.


yeaaap lottsa of did


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I just ordered four seta for my four Bosch routers. I hope they are as great as they appear in the sales videos.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Type 4's Joe? They work great.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Personally I can see no reason for more than four routers, one under the table, a trim router, one for hand held use and a spare one. I always joked to our late friend Bobj3 that he had one for each day of the week plus several spare just in case.
My comments refer to hobbyists, Pros. are different and have several routers set up with different bits which of course speeds up the job and time is money.
I often wonder what determines which router is going to be chosen for today's job and why, is it a choice of colour or the the most convenient to reach! Then again, could it be that they are collectors rather than routologists?


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

I don't have a trim router - so the hand held ones works out to one with oomph, one without oomph (where you would use the trim router) and one with a guide bushing (because I got an el-cheapo guide bush, so cannot easily switch them around. 

then for the mounted ones, I don't have a standard router table, never had one. I was going to finally build one this year, even bought a triton router to mount in it. Then got a Woodster BS52 instead - busy setting it up. I have the 2 overhead routers. my own I had for around 10 years, and the other similar one bought from a friend's estate. there is a router mounted in the router lathe. then I have one I am going to mount in the radial arm saw to make easy cross grain dados and angular dados. 

So the triton that was going to go into the router table is now one of the handhelds, and that allowed me to give away the older handheld router to a needy guy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That makes good sense Hentie, a purpose for each one.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Mike, that's a fine stable of routers you have their. I see some on my wishlist. Since you have several different companies represented, I'm curious how you would rate your #1,#2, #3 choice in the large plunge routers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Larry, it's a very tough choice and no one router has everything perfect. All have their strong points as well as weaknesses. Two of the routers are fixed base while the rest are plunge. Is price an issue? How is the router to be used? Free hand, mounted or ski jig? Dust collection? Using the routers with after market accessories can change the outcome of the ratings. IE.. both PC's and the Milwaukee have no dust collection accessories. Mount them on a Betterley Stacc-Vac or in a table with good dust collection and it becomes a non-issue. How you will use the router and how you prefer the controls to operate is what you should make your choice on. They all work. This may sound like I am avoiding answering but I am not.

Based on my needs I would rate the Bosch 1619EVS best for all round use. It has the best turret design, good dust collection accessories, the deepest plunge cut and the largest base opening. It is the only router with a plunge spring defeat feature that lets you change from table to hand held routing by popping the router out of the table and releasing the lever lock. (Mounting plates work fine as a base for free hand routing)

The Makita RP2301FC would be a close second. Harry posted his solution for the poor turret design.

For free hand use I would choose the Festool OF2200EB as my first choice; the PC 7538 and then the Bosch 1619EVS.

The Triton TRA-001 was designed for table mounted routing; drop it in the table, hook up the dust collection hose and go.

The Milwaukee 5625-20 has a rapid height adjust feature that is great for fixed base routing, it works well in a table or mounted in a lift.

The PC 7518 has long been the king of the router lift but there is a new challenger: the Portamate. More on this soon.

The DeWalt 625 is the world's top choice for use with the Woodrat.

Last and by no means least is the Hitachi M12VE; this is the value leader with it's low cost and good all around performance.


Now get your passport and come rate them for yourself.


----------

